

Yrmcds - a complete rewrite of memcached with a lot of enhancements - akkyakimoto
http://cybozu.github.io/yrmcds/

======
ymmt2005
A companion client library is also available.
[http://cybozu.github.io/libyrmcds/](http://cybozu.github.io/libyrmcds/)

With only one fifth of libmemcached code size, libyrmcds provides every
feature of the binary protocol.

~~~
ymmt2005
PHP extension is added to the family: [http://cybozu.github.io/php-
yrmcds/](http://cybozu.github.io/php-yrmcds/)

I believe it is quite stable compared to other PHP memcached extensions.

